# Automatisation "La dernière personne part de la maison"



## maxime350 (16 Décembre 2019)

Bonsoir à tous,

Voila, je rencontre un problème avec l'automatisation en objet qui ne fonctionne pas 
Je veux que toutes mes lumières s'éteignent quand la dernière personne à mon domicile le quitte.

C'est comme si il restait quelqu'un chez moi alors qu'il n'y a plus personne ...
Par contre si je sélectionne l'automatisation "Quelqu'un part" en me choisissant ça fonctionne.

Si quelqu'un à une astuce.

Maxime


----------



## titeuf86 (17 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour

Est-ce que la localisation est activé sur tous les iPhones concernés? Bien vérifier pour chacun quel appareil est mis par défaut. J'avais eu ce genre de problème au tout début et pour HomeKit c'était mon iPad qui était mis par défaut donc cela ne me prenait pas en compte


----------



## Anthony (17 Décembre 2019)

En plus des conseils de @titeuf86, ajoute aussi un délai pour l'extinction des lumières. Chez moi par exemple, la localisation de mon iPhone décroche parfois, et me situe près de l'antenne-relais… en dehors de la geofence autour de mon domicile. Sans délai, les lampes s'allument, s'éteignent, s'allument, s'éteignent, le temps que l'iPhone retrouve ses esprits. Avec un délai, soit elles ne s'allument pas avant X minutes, soit elles s'éteignent après X minutes, ça laisse le temps de voir venir.


----------



## maxime350 (18 Décembre 2019)

titeuf86 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Est-ce que la localisation est activé sur tous les iPhones concernés? Bien vérifier pour chacun quel appareil est mis par défaut. J'avais eu ce genre de problème au tout début et pour HomeKit c'était mon iPad qui était mis par défaut donc cela ne me prenait pas en compte



Merci de ta réponse @titeuf86 
Je vérifierais ça quand je serais avec les personnes configurés dans mon Domicile (je vis seul donc ils ne sont pas tous les jours chez moi)



Anthony a dit:


> En plus des conseils de @titeuf86, ajoute aussi un délai pour l'extinction des lumières. Chez moi par exemple, la localisation de mon iPhone décroche parfois, et me situe près de l'antenne-relais… en dehors de la geofence autour de mon domicile. Sans délai, les lampes s'allument, s'éteignent, s'allument, s'éteignent, le temps que l'iPhone retrouve ses esprits. Avec un délai, soit elles ne s'allument pas avant X minutes, soit elles s'éteignent après X minutes, ça laisse le temps de voir venir.



Merci de ton conseil @Anthony  mais peux tu préciser ton idée ?
Si je pars de chez moi, pas d’intérêt que mes lumières attendent pour s’éteindre.
Et si j’arrive, je souhaite qu’elles soient allumées quand j’ouvre ma porte.
Et je ne trouve pas d’option minuteur, juste une option d’horaire ...


----------



## Anthony (19 Décembre 2019)

maxime350 a dit:


> mais peux tu préciser ton idée ?



J'utilise cette automatisation, par exemple : 







Quand la première personne rentre le soir, uniquement si le soleil se couche, la lumière s'allume, et le reste pendant 30 minutes. Pareil quand la dernière personne part le matin, les lampes s'éteignent uniquement autour d'une certaine heure. En cumulant toutes ces restrictions, ça évite l'allumage de la lampe en plein jour, ou l'allumage/extinction/allumage le soir, si mon iPhone décroche.


----------



## maxime350 (21 Décembre 2019)

Anthony a dit:


> Quand la première personne rentre le soir, uniquement si le soleil se couche, la lumière s'allume, et le reste pendant 30 minutes. Pareil quand la dernière personne part le matin, les lampes s'éteignent uniquement autour d'une certaine heure. En cumulant toutes ces restrictions, ça évite l'allumage de la lampe en plein jour, ou l'allumage/extinction/allumage le soir, si mon iPhone décroche.



D'accord je comprends mieux ton scénario.
Je n'ai pas de problème de "décrochage" de mon iPhone par contre de mon côté.


----------

